# Mott area......from another forum



## DonC (Oct 9, 2005)

safari

Joined: Apr 2004

My dad just finished up hunting 4 days in the snow north of Mott - SW ND. Although they did observe some birds that were killed in the blizzard last week, they saw hundreds/thousands of birds. 35 hunters killed in one walk on Saturday. Fog set in Sun thru Tues. am. Still got their limit each day. Monday afternoon they hit the "mother load" and killed out in one shelterbelt. Dad said that was the most birds he has ever seen in one place. Birds are (were) bunched up in tree rows or standing out in the middle of cut wheat where they were difficult to approach. Snow is all but gone today. He says he saw just as many birds this afternoon on the drive back to Bismarck as he did Friday afternoon on the drive in!

My brother got to Forman - SE ND yesterday evening just in time to kill one road hunting. Easily limited today with a group of nine hunting sloughs and CRP.

Boys if this is any indication we are going to have a ball this weekend!!


----------



## Shu (Oct 21, 2003)

DonC said:


> 35 hunters killed in one walk on Saturday.quote]
> 
> oops


----------



## DonC (Oct 9, 2005)

Saw that  think he meant birds. Haven't heard about any massacres :lol:


----------

